# Straw poll: what age were you diagnosed?



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello there

I've a little project on the go, where it would be very helpful to get a feel for age distribution at diagnosis. If you are happy to share that info please either reply or PM me with your D type and the age you were diagnosed. 

I'll go first: type 1, diagnosed at 21


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2012)

Type 1, diagnosed aged 49


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 25, 2012)

Type 1, diagnosed at 13. 

Rob


----------



## AJLang (Nov 25, 2012)

Type 1 diagnosed at 2


----------



## Hazel (Nov 25, 2012)

Type 2 - first diagnosed at 46, then 9 years later, still T2 but needed insulin and  tablets


----------



## Ginnie (Nov 25, 2012)

Type 1 diagnosed 22


----------



## ukjohn (Nov 25, 2012)

Type 2  aged 66, on insulin from 1st day of diagnosis.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 25, 2012)

Type 1, age 22


----------



## FM001 (Nov 25, 2012)

T1 aged 18.


----------



## ch1ps (Nov 25, 2012)

Age 39 - diagnosed T2.

Now 42 but they are not sure if diagnosis was right.  Waiting for test results on antibodies in January


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Nov 25, 2012)

Type 1 aged 31


----------



## delb t (Nov 25, 2012)

T1 son dx 15


----------



## Rivki061 (Nov 25, 2012)

Type 2 aged 43


----------



## robofski (Nov 25, 2012)

Diagnosed Type 2 age 34, diagnosis changed to Type 1 age 40.


----------



## WolfBrotherb (Nov 25, 2012)

Diagnosed Type 1 at age 3 and a half


----------



## am64 (Nov 25, 2012)

DX type 2 at 44 ....but first tested when 16 then 22 then during pregnancies 26 and 30 ....


----------



## Salinda (Nov 25, 2012)

Type 2 at 64
Linda


----------



## Monica (Nov 25, 2012)

Daughter diagnosed type1 aged 10


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 25, 2012)

Type 1 diagnosed aged 4 1/2 in 1965


----------



## Steff (Nov 25, 2012)

Type 2 aged 26


----------



## Nicky1970 (Nov 25, 2012)

Type 2 dx Nov 2010 aged 40 yrs.


----------



## HelenM (Nov 25, 2012)

Type 1,LADA most probably though officially diagnosed as  straight T1 at 52 but I 'knew' I had diabetes 3 years before that.


----------



## HelenP (Nov 25, 2012)

Type 2, diagnosed aged 53.

xx


----------



## pgcity (Nov 25, 2012)

Type one, age 44


----------



## Austin Mini (Nov 25, 2012)

Type one aged 42.


----------



## Tina63 (Nov 25, 2012)

Son diagnosed Type 1 aged 15


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 25, 2012)

Type 1 diagnosed at the age of 19


----------



## JohnCo (Nov 25, 2012)

Type 2  @ 62 years old.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone! This is very helpful so far


----------



## rustee2011 (Nov 25, 2012)

I got diagnosed in June 2011 aged 39 years and 11 months - type 2


----------



## rachelha (Nov 25, 2012)

Type 1 at 21.


----------



## newbs (Nov 25, 2012)

Type 1, diagnosed aged 24.


----------



## Mark T (Nov 25, 2012)

Type 2 at 36 - although they still haven't made their mind up on that!


----------



## Garthion (Nov 25, 2012)

Type 1 just before my 18th Birthday. That was 12 years ago now  doesn't time fly?


----------



## MCH (Nov 25, 2012)

Type 1 the week before my 9th birthday.


----------



## AJLang (Nov 25, 2012)

Do I get a prize for being the youngest?


----------



## heasandford (Nov 25, 2012)

Type 1 aged 48


----------



## Tina63 (Nov 25, 2012)

Do any of you T1s have a sibling with it too?  I live in fear of my daughter developing it too.


----------



## MargB (Nov 25, 2012)

Type 2 at 58


----------



## bev (Nov 25, 2012)

Type 1 at age 10.Bev


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 25, 2012)

Tina63 said:


> Do any of you T1s have a sibling with it too?  I live in fear of my daughter developing it too.



Nope. No kids or nephews/nieces either (fingers crossed!)


----------



## KateR (Nov 25, 2012)

Type 2 @ 52


----------



## Twitchy (Nov 25, 2012)

AJLang said:


> Do I get a prize for being the youngest?



Close but no cigar - I was just 11 months old!  Type 1.

Younger sis was also diag'd T1 in her mid teens, but I think it is very rare for t1 in siblings??


----------



## robofski (Nov 25, 2012)

Tina63 said:


> Do any of you T1s have a sibling with it too?  I live in fear of my daughter developing it too.



First and (hopefully only) in my family!


----------



## bev (Nov 25, 2012)

Twitchy said:


> Close but no cigar - I was just 11 months old!  Type 1.
> 
> Younger sis was also diag'd T1 in her mid teens, but I think it is very rare for t1 in siblings??



Hi Twitchy,

Sadly there are quite a few with two children on the CWD list.

11 months is young! Bev


----------



## MaryPlain (Nov 25, 2012)

Type 1, diagnosed at 29


----------



## thelis (Nov 25, 2012)

type 2 at 70.


----------



## Carina1962 (Nov 25, 2012)

Type 2, diagnosed 3 years ago aged 47


----------



## Casper (Nov 25, 2012)

Type 1, diagnosed with dka, March 2001, so eleven and a half years ago,


----------



## caroleann (Nov 26, 2012)

type 2 age 37


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 26, 2012)

Casper said:


> Type 1, diagnosed with dka, March 2001, so eleven and a half years ago,



How old were you then Casper?


----------



## bennyg70 (Nov 26, 2012)

T1 Diagnosed 1992 -  aged 8.

No siblings etc diagnosed. Although both grandparents on fathers side turned out to have t2 at older age.


----------



## LeeLee (Nov 26, 2012)

T2, early 40s, about 8 yrs ago?  Can't remember exactly - lots of other rubbish going on in my life at the time!


----------



## Barb (Nov 26, 2012)

Type 1, diagnosed at 22.



everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hello there
> 
> I've a little project on the go, where it would be very helpful to get a feel for age distribution at diagnosis. If you are happy to share that info please either reply or PM me with your D type and the age you were diagnosed.
> 
> I'll go first: type 1, diagnosed at 21


----------



## Casper (Nov 26, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> How old were you then Casper?



Oops! Forgot to put that in - I was 38 and a half.


----------



## m1dnc (Nov 26, 2012)

T1 at 42. No relatives with T1 or T2.


----------



## SimplesL (Nov 26, 2012)

T2 Diag aged 50. Sept 2010

Older bruv also T2 Diag aged 54 Jan 2012 

Father T2 Diag aged 60 in 1995 (now has kidney disease & on dyalisis 3 days a week.

Uncle T2 2 years younger than dad but don't know when he was diagnosed.

4 Siblings altogether, younger bruv is now pre-diabetes & being tested annually. So far so good for little sis, but she is now having an annual blood test.

No T1 in the family.

Have a nice day
Lynne.


----------



## pippaandben (Nov 26, 2012)

Type 2 dx 2011 when 66 but had a urine sugar reading 2 years prior which was ignored by Dr
which could explain why I am on insulin already.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Very helpful


----------



## Steff (Nov 26, 2012)

Mike
You will let us know about this little project won't you seen as we have all now been a part of it


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 26, 2012)

131 responses so far, anonynised the data (no record of who said what). Will share what I've gathered in a day or two


----------



## Steff (Nov 26, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> 131 responses so far, anonynised the data (no record of who said what). Will share what I've gathered in a day or two



You tease


----------



## bennyg70 (Nov 26, 2012)

I Had no idea what- so -ever that so many type ones were diagnosed a little later in life, I thought most were diagnosed as children


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 26, 2012)

On current numbers almost 40% are diagnosed with T1 over the age of 18

Having said that it's clearly a fairly skewed survey as very low numbers of T2s have responded so far.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Nov 26, 2012)

Millie was 19 months.


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 26, 2012)

Type 1 - Aged 30


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 26, 2012)

Type 2 - 45

Andy


----------



## Homedaze (Nov 26, 2012)

Type 1    age 66


----------



## RHepton (Nov 26, 2012)

Type 1 .. Diagnosed at 34


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone


----------



## treasure_ireland (Nov 26, 2012)

Type 1 - Age 8


----------



## Gareth (Nov 26, 2012)

Type 1, aged 27.


----------



## Homedaze (Nov 26, 2012)

Bet I get the prize for the oldest T1 here


----------



## trophywench (Nov 26, 2012)

Here, at diagnosis, yes!  LOL

But there are lots of T1s  older than you generally.  Since it appears we don't drop dead quite as quick as they thought when we were first diagnosed !

Just for interest, what did you call Patti's age at DX Mike? - the age she first got diabetes (which any of us who have heard her story know was always T1) although it took her over 8 years to get em to do the tests.

I always wonder if I had any such tests and what my A1c was anyway.  I know they had an armful of blood every single day (for the first few days, morning AND evening) as they hadn't invented finger prick tests then!


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 26, 2012)

T2 - age 35 but a very strange T2 (I follow in Northy's footsteps along side his T1)


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 26, 2012)

Type 1, diagnosed age 31


----------



## Newtothis (Nov 26, 2012)

age 43 years - T2


----------



## loulou (Nov 26, 2012)

type 1 aged 21!


----------



## MarcLister (Nov 26, 2012)

Type 1, diagnosed early November 2008, so literally just over 4 years ago. Was 25 a couple of days before diagnosis.


----------



## klm2010 (Nov 26, 2012)

T1 Diagnosed at 25


----------



## Josco (Nov 27, 2012)

I am also Type 1 who was diagnosed at the age of 21.


----------



## schmeezle (Nov 27, 2012)

Misdiagnosed T2 at 34.........re-diagnosed T1 age 36.


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 27, 2012)

If it's not too late...

T1, 31


----------



## cherrypie (Nov 27, 2012)

Type2 aged 63.


----------



## lauraw1983 (Nov 27, 2012)

Type 1, aged 28.


----------



## Zuckerkranke (Nov 27, 2012)

Diagnosed as a type 2 in 2010, aged 47.


----------



## VanessaK (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi ya Type 1 age 28


----------



## fencesitter (Nov 27, 2012)

Son type 1, aged 13 + 9 months


----------



## Emmaathome (Nov 27, 2012)

T2 diagnosed at 36.


----------



## PhilT (Nov 27, 2012)

I was diagnosed T2 aged 39.


----------



## Brendan (Nov 27, 2012)

T2 at age 42


----------



## macabee (Nov 28, 2012)

T2 at age 64


----------



## tejbat6 (Nov 28, 2012)

*tejbat6*

T2 @ 51.....now 68


----------



## Catharine (Nov 28, 2012)

Dianosed type 2 at 24 then amended to type 1 at 29!


----------



## chelle2 (Nov 28, 2012)

T1 aged 8years


----------



## themaevequeen (Nov 28, 2012)

Type2. Diagnosed at 46 ....BUT....
Retrospectively I'm fairly sure I had gestational diabetes (explains exactly how my daughter presented at birth and my bad spells in pregnancy ascribed to anxiety) and then started diabetes at about 34/5  (ie 4/5yearslater) when i started having sugar cravings.

levemir;Novarapid; Glucophage,simvastatin


----------



## SueinFrance (Nov 28, 2012)

Gestational at 30 on insulin
then T1 at 31 (it didn't leave with the bump)
then fizzled out until pre-diabetes at 52


----------



## John4d (Nov 28, 2012)

T2 @ 2months short of 79


----------



## gail1 (Nov 28, 2012)

T2@ 40.....


----------



## liam (Nov 28, 2012)

*diabetes age*

Hi there

I was 13 when diagnosed with type 1


----------



## sparklestar (Nov 28, 2012)

I was diagnosed type 2 aged 25, changed to type 1 aged 28.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 29, 2012)

sparklestar said:


> I was diagnosed type 2 aged 25, changed to type 1 aged 28.



It would be very interesting to hear what happened sparklestar - several of our members have had similar experiences  Hope you are well.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 19, 2012)

Massive thanks to everyone who responded to my straw poll a while back.

If you are curious about what I found - you can read a writeup/see the results here: http://www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk/2012/12/unusual-suspects-age-at-diagnosis.html


----------



## nozza (Dec 19, 2012)

type 2 age 53


----------



## robofski (Dec 19, 2012)

Very interesting results Mike.  I was surprised by the low number of type 2's dx in the 18-34 range, but I also think that the 'mild diabetes' label probably does mean a number of type 2 don't get involved in online forums about diabetes, I know I certainly didn't when I was type 2!


----------



## Mark T (Dec 19, 2012)

It would be interesting to break the data out by year, rather then batches of years.

But some interesting data there.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 19, 2012)

T2 at 52 and T1.5 six months later.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 19, 2012)

You might want to also compare the date of slide 5 of this presentation: http://www.diabetesgenes.org/sites/default/files/ATHtalk.PPT.

Predominately it's about diagnosing MODY but it seems someone had sketched out a fairly interesting type vs age of diagnosis chart.

It is taken from this page: http://www.diabetesgenes.org/content/maturity-onset-diabetes-young which is part of the Diabetes Genes research at Exeter.


----------



## MichaelB (Dec 19, 2012)

T1 - aged 42


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for those still offering data - just to be clear I'm no longer collecting it (because of the anonymous way it was collected from multiple streams it would be very difficult to add more entries in at this stage).

Resurrecting this thread was more to share the results of the initial info.

Thnaks though


----------

